

MakeSpace, cloud storage for your physical stuff, raises $8M in Series A - danso
http://www.fastcompany.com/3029721/makespace-cloud-storage-for-your-physical-stuff-raises-8-million-in-series-a-funding

======
brackin
How is it cloud storage or a "reverse Amazon"? This seems like a worse deal.
You pay $300 a year minimum and $29 a delivery for storing small, low value
items. Large items cost more (bike is an extra $300/y, ski's are an extra
$150).

Their fine print makes the deal look worse.

\- They only cover $250 of liability per box and they won't store undeclared
expensive items.

\- If you don't pay for the service after 30 days they WILL sell all of your
stuff. If you do pay to get your stuff back within that 30 day window, they'll
be a fee attached.

\- However much you pay in the first month will continue for the first 3
months. I.e. If you need to store ski's in your first month (At $25) and
return them in that month, you'll pay for the ski's for the following two
months.

I live in a city and I could see people maybe using this for unused laptops,
etc which I keep in a drawer but the low liability hinders this.

~~~
callmeed
_> \- If you don't pay for the service after 30 days they WILL sell all of
your stuff._

This is normal among traditional storage unit businesses.

~~~
Dylan16807
30 days is normal?

------
sbierwagen
[http://craphound.com/makers/Cory_Doctorow_-
_Makers.html](http://craphound.com/makers/Cory_Doctorow_-_Makers.html) (2012)

    
    
      Now the place was spotless—and what’s more, it was 
      minimalist. The floor was not only clean, it was visible. 
      Lining the walls were translucent white plastic tubs 
      stacked to the ceiling.
    
      “You like it?”
    
      “It’s amazing,” she said. “Like Ikea meets 
      Barbarella. What happened here?”
    
      Tjan did a little two-step. “It was Lester’s idea. Have 
      a look in the boxes.”
    
      She pulled a couple of the tubs out. They were jam-packed 
      with books, tools, cruft and crud—all the crap that had 
      previously cluttered the shelves and the floor and the sofa 
      and the coffee table.
    
      “Watch this,” he said. He unvelcroed a wireless 
      keyboard from the side of the TV and began to type: T-H-E 
      C-O. . . The field autocompleted itself: THE COUNT OF MONTE 
      CRISTO, and brought up a picture of a beaten-up paperback 
      along with links to web-stores, reviews, and the full text. 
      Tjan gestured with his chin and she saw that the front of 
      one of the tubs was pulsing with a soft blue glow. Tjan 
      went and pulled open the tub and fished for a second before 
      producing the book.
    
      “Try it,” he said, handing her the keyboard. She began 
      to type experimentally: U-N and up came UNDERWEAR (14). 
      “No way,” she said.
    
      “Way,” Tjan said, and hit return, bringing up a 
      thumbnail gallery of fourteen pairs of underwear. He tabbed 
      over each, picked out a pair of Simpsons boxers, and hit 
      return. A different tub started glowing.
    
      [...]
    
      “Have you ever alphabetized your hard drive? I mean, have 
      you ever spent any time concerning yourself with where on 
      your hard drive your files are stored, which sectors 
      contain which files? Computers abstract away the tedious, 
      physical properties of files and leave us with handles that 
      we use to persistently refer to them, regardless of which 
      part of the hard drive currently holds those particular 
      bits. So I thought, with RFIDs, you could do this with the 
      real world, just tag everything and have your furniture 
      keep track of where it is.

------
jscheel
I'm going to refrain from commenting, as I live in a place where people have
more than enough room for all their crap, and driving across town just means
hopping in the car in my driveway, not plunking down $30 for a cab. Different
worlds... different worlds...

~~~
Jonovono
AM I crazy or do I see this comment?

~~~
jscheel
Confirmed, you are totally crazy.

~~~
Jonovono
Nice! Thanks :) But anyways. Interesting project. I can't help but think how
all this will work when 3D printing can achieve amazing things. Backing up
your car / computer / anything physical will be like backing up your eBooks (I
hope!).

------
dlevine
An entrepreneur worked hard, did a good job at building a product that users
like, and raised a bunch of money. So, rather than hating on him, let's
congratulate Sam for what he's accomplished so far and wish him luck with his
ambitious goals. Way to go, Sam!!!

------
biot
Previous article on MakeSpace's initial fundraising:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6453732](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6453732)

------
cottonseed
I have a friend who's working on something similar:
[https://www.cubiq.me/](https://www.cubiq.me/).

------
anilali
what is so unique about these guys...[https://angel.co/self-
storage](https://angel.co/self-storage) ...boxbee/closetly/etc are doing the
same thing

------
callmeed
_focused on disrupting what Rosen considers to be an archaic $24 billion
storage industry_

Lol. Overpriced storage isn't disruptive just because you offer delivery, take
some photos and use buzzwords.

I pay $60/mo for an actual 5x10x10 storage unit. Of course there's no app.

~~~
andyakb
OK, and where are you located? how long does it take you to get there and
back? what would the cost be if you didnt own a car?

~~~
callmeed
I am located in a town called "Not New York or San Francisco" (it's a really
big place, check the map).

It takes me 10 minutes to get to my storage unit and back.

If I didn't own a car (like the other 5% of Americans who don't) I would
borrow my father-in-law or neighbor's truck. And the cost would be the same.

------
pinaceae
literally just a fucking box.

